# Cooling a tent?



## mizuno24jad (Aug 18, 2009)

How do you guys keep the tents cool in the summer time while tryin to sleep? I cant sleep when its hot


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm the same way.

i just have two fans in mine.  not the crap little tent fans, real fans.  one regular box fan and one stand fan.


----------



## 30 06 (Aug 19, 2009)

Put small a/c in tent at door. They even make a kit you can get to attach to tent for use with a/c units try google.


----------



## Dean (Aug 19, 2009)

*Fan*

powered by trolling motor battery


----------



## mizuno24jad (Aug 19, 2009)

Dean said:


> powered by trolling motor battery





 Hey Dean, how did you hook the fan up to the battery? was it made to do that? I have a trolling battery and that would be great


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Aug 19, 2009)

Fan must be 12 volts DC of course. Red wire to +, black to - 

One reason I don't camp in the summer. Others are way to buggy, mosquitoes & yellow jackets. Also too warm to really enjoy campfire at night. I camp in fall, winter and spring.

Good luck!


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats a good idea never thought about it ...


----------



## grouper sandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

8000 BTU A/C unit in one of the doors.


----------



## deedly (Aug 22, 2009)

grouper sandwich said:


> 8000 btu a/c unit in one of the doors.


yep


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 22, 2009)

A buddy of mine works at a heat and air duct fabrication place here in town, He made a cover for the front of a window unit and ran 2 6 inch flex lines and he cools 2 tents with that setup.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 25, 2009)

12volt fan from auto parts store and marine battery....

My fans (2) have low and high speed and do a real good job of
moving air...
A good marine battery will run one for days....
I used mine last wekend in the N GA mtns....


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 25, 2009)

CHECK THE SPORTMANS guide. They sell a tent cooler that runs off batteries or ac. You fill it full of ise and it will keep you cool all night long.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

From this past weekend at Indian Springs SP...Kept the tent at a cool 70* all weekend.


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to use just a box fan plugged into an inverter, hooked up to a deep cycle battery.  But now I've got a couple 8" 12v fans, with a hook and a clip to attach anywhere in the tent and use a jump start box with a couple 12v receptacles in it.  You can get a couple nights of both fans on a single charge easily and much more portable.


----------



## papasmurff (Aug 26, 2009)

hook up my pop up to electric supply then crank up the 15000 btu a/c unit


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 26, 2009)

Go camping somwhere thats cooler... Y'all are out of control. First time I've ever seen a winder unit hanging out of a tent.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, y'all are making this all complicated.  All you need to do is sleep tied up between the trees in a backpacking hammock.  The air circulates around you and you will be cool in no time and no noise from a dang air conditioner in the woods. . .


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 26, 2009)

Wade Chandler said:


> Wow, y'all are making this all complicated.  All you need to do is sleep tied up between the trees in a backpacking hammock.  The air circulates around you and you will be cool in no time and no noise from a dang air conditioner in the woods. . .



What about the bears?


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 27, 2009)

Unless you're out west with the grizzlies you don't really have to worry about bears, that is unless you really like to sleep with your food.  If you're following proper outdoors procedure and hanging your food  then you should be good to go.


----------



## snake hunter (Aug 28, 2009)

I've used a Eagles Nest hammock for years and it's alot cooler than any tent. Plus your off the ground, just make sure that the tree's are snake free when you set up. With down pad and rainfly your good for summer and winter, even at 32 and lower


----------



## Georgiagator (Aug 30, 2009)

they also have them portable A/C units now that fit inside a tent real easy


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Aug 30, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Go camping somwhere thats cooler... Y'all are out of control. First time I've ever seen a winder unit hanging out of a tent.



LOL, I aint ever seen it either but I am thinking how can I rig it up for my tent


----------



## medic1 (Oct 28, 2009)

I used a small window unit with a dryer vent duct taped to it, then ran the dryer vent into tent.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2009)

Does the A/C work in a primitive campsite?


----------



## K9SAR (Oct 29, 2009)

I just wait 'til Fall


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 29, 2009)

I love the window unit idea. I would've killed for one in Steinhatchee  this year. There is nothing worse than being drunk, sunburnt, and in a tent on a 80 degree 90% humidity night with a 5 year old.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 29, 2009)

I generally lay mine in the corner of the motel room near the ac vent.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 29, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Does the A/C work in a primitive campsite?



www.kooleraire.com

This one does, but would require ice every day.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 29, 2009)

Quick question about the AC deal.  Doesn't condensation build up on the inside of the tent and drip on you with an AC running?  Just seems like it would...like the tent would sweat on the inside.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 29, 2009)

KoolerAire would add moisture.  Regular A/C would remove moisture along with the heat.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 30, 2009)

In a no AC primitive set up I give high marks for the bass pro model and other designs that have ventilation hoods built in near the base of the tent, which allows cool air in and "tent" air to circulate out the top.....made quite a difference down at the outer banks a few weeks ago....


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2009)

Now that I have left ground camping, I don't have to worry about cooling a tent much.


----------



## GONoob (Oct 30, 2009)

Some of you guys sound like my gf..


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 5, 2009)

GONoob said:


> Some of you guys sound like my gf..


----------



## repoman34 (Nov 26, 2009)

medic1 said:


> I used a small window unit with a dryer vent duct taped to it, then ran the dryer vent into tent.



You might be a redneck if......

You guys are hilarious!


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 9, 2010)

GONoob said:


> Some of you guys sound like my gf..


Maybe, but it sure keeps the yapping down from the wife and daughters!

And no, the window unit does not add moisture. Actually, it's just the opposite.


----------



## TROY70 (Feb 10, 2010)

Unzip tent door, crawl out on your hands and knees, stand up, open camper door, walk in, turn on ac to desired level, stop by fridge and get a drink, crawl in comfortable bed--I've never had a problem with being cool or warm with this method.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2010)

Good grief. Camping?


----------



## Hawk Pride (Feb 13, 2010)

mizuno24jad said:


> How do you guys keep the tents cool in the summer time while tryin to sleep? I cant sleep when its hot



Drink more beer...


----------



## Hawk Pride (Feb 13, 2010)

TROY70 said:


> Unzip tent door, crawl out on your hands and knees, stand up, open camper door, walk in, turn on ac to desired level, stop by fridge and get a drink, crawl in comfortable bed--I've never had a problem with being cool or warm with this method.


----------

